# envoyer par mail des fichier pdf avec la 3G



## commercialfp (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais envoyer des documents PDF ou Excel par mail  en utilisant mon abonnement 3G car lorsque je suis en déplacement je  n'ai pas toujours de réseau wifi.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.
Quelqu'un aurait-il des conseils à m'apporter ?
Merci par avance.


----------

